# Suche Gentoo basierende Distri mit Installer und KDE

## eBoy

Ich habe nun zum zweiten mal die Installation von Gentoo nicht hinbekommen und nach einigen Tests mit vlos will ich nun ein etwas passenderes System aufbauen, will aber nicht auf einen Installer verzichten...

vlos ist leider auf gnome zugeschneidert. Gibt es eine Distri, die auf Gentoo basiert und einen Installer und kde-Unterstützung mitbringt?

----------

## SinoTech

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Ich habe nun zum zweiten mal die Installation von Gentoo nicht hinbekommen und nach einigen Tests mit vlos will ich nun ein etwas passenderes System aufbauen, will aber nicht auf einen Installer verzichten...
> 
> [...]
> 
> 

 

Sei mir bitte nicht böse, aber wenn du mit der Installation von gentoo schon nicht klar kommst, wirsd du mit dem System später auch keine Freude haben. Vielleicht solltest du erstmal eine andere Distri probieren und dann, wenn du etwas mehr Erfahrung hast, zu Gentoo zurückkommen.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## CooSee

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Ich habe nun zum zweiten mal die Installation von Gentoo nicht hinbekommen und nach einigen Tests mit vlos will ich nun ein etwas passenderes System aufbauen, will aber nicht auf einen Installer verzichten...
> 
> vlos ist leider auf gnome zugeschneidert. Gibt es eine Distri, die auf Gentoo basiert und einen Installer und kde-Unterstützung mitbringt?

 

hallo,

http://www.lxnaydesign.net/

ist eine LiveCD, kannst es erstmal testen   :Exclamation: 

Installer incl.

CooSee '  Ya

----------

## amne

1.) Gentoo hat einen Installer.

2.) VLOS nutzt unseren Portage-Tree, und der hat mehr zu bieten als Gnome.

3.) Wenn du VLOS nimmst, solltest du dir bewusst sein, dass VLOS dieses und jenes herumpatcht, diverse Ebuilds reinfrickelt und in seltsame Overlays packt usw, was dazu führt, dass solche Systeme nur von VLOS und nicht von Gentoo supported werden.

----------

## Freiburg

@eBoy wenn du an der Installation scheiterst ist Gentoo definitiv die falsche Distribution für dich, ein schöner Installer hilft dir da nicht weiter, bis auf Linux from Scratch stellt Gentoo die höchsten Ansprüche an Basiswissen an den User. Lad dir Suse oder Ubuntu oder Debian runter und installiere das, damit fährst du definitiv besser...

----------

## michel7

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Ich habe nun zum zweiten mal die Installation von Gentoo nicht hinbekommen

 

Ich habe erst beim 3ten Anlauf ne Installation hinbekommen. Wobei schon Monate zwischen den Versuchen lagen. Ich dachte Gentoo wäre auch nichts für mich. Jetzt möchte ich keine andere Distri als Gentoo ;) 

Evtl. solltest du dich mal interaktiv beraten lassen, auch während der Installation mal ins #gentoo-anfaenger auf irc.freenode.net einloggen und  nach Hilfe fragen ... P.S: Das Chat Programm ist auf der LiveCd mitdrauf und heisst irssi ...

----------

## deejay

Mit der ersten Installation sollte es auch kein Problem sein. Das Handbuch zur Seite genommen und Schritt für Schritt

der Anleitung folgen. Gentoo installieren ist wirklich nicht schwer, nimmt halt nur etwas Zeit in Anspruch, und wenn man

sich die Zeit nimmt, dann klappts auch mit dem Gentoo System. Gerade mit dem grafischen Installer (hab ihn mir zwar erst 

einmal kurz angeschaut) sollte es doch erst recht kein Problem sein, oder?

Und wenn man überhaupt nicht weiterkommt, gibt es immer noch das Forum  :Wink: 

Gruß

deejay

----------

## eBoy

Vom grafischen Installer sollte man wohl lieber die Finger weglassen (DAS war mein bereits verdängter erster Versuch...)!

Habe diesen genutzt und er hat mir ALLE Partitionen gelöscht! Auch diese, die ich in der Konfiguration unangetastet gelassen habe!!!

Es klemmt evtl nur am Bootloader.

Ich habe auf einer anderen Partition Suse 10.0 drauf und diesem einfach Grub von Suse belassen und einen Eintrag für Gentoo hinzugefügt, was aber leider nicht funktioniert (rootFS lässt sich nur readonly mounten)...

Soweit bin ich nu mal gekommwn...

Im ersten Versuch habe ich Grub wie in der Anleitung installiert und kam auch nicht weiter, wobei ich nicht weiß, obe es am Bootloader oder an einem anderen Fehler während der Installation lag...

Ich habe entweder einen Internetzugang (grafisch) ODER installiere Gentoo. Somit kann ich auch nicht einfach schnell mal zwischendrin fragen. IRC habe ich noch nie genutzt.

Das Problem ist nicht, das ich es evtl gar nicht hinbekomme, sondern einfach irgendwo ein Tippfehler drin sein kann und deshalb nichts geht... nur wie soll ich das nachvollziehen? Ich kann auch keine Meldungen kopieren, müsste ich dann ja komplett abschreiben...

----------

## samsonus

wenn du die konsole der livecd hast, dann hast du eigentlich alles, was du brauchst. 

links2: Webbrowser

irssi: irc chatprogramm

damit kannst du eigentlich immer interaktiv arbeiten. oder hast du schon probleme mit der internetverbindung? 

du brauchst nicht alles abtippen. fang doch erstmal an den grub eintrag zu posten.

und dabei bitte, auf welche partition du das was installiert hast. 

gruss samsonus

----------

## firefly

eBoy: du brauchst zum installieren nicht unbedingt die gentoo-livecd. Es tut jede anderer Livecd bzw. eine andere Linuxinstallation.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/altinstall.xml

----------

## musv

Ok, ich bin jetzt auch grad dabei, ein Gentoo auf meinem Notebook aufzusetzen. Normalerweise würde ich euch ja absolut recht geben, Gentoo zu installieren ist _eigentlich_ einfach.

Aber irgendwie ist die Anleitung nicht mehr genau das, was ich vor 2 oder 3 Jahren zum Installieren benutzt hatte. 

Ich hab in gewohnter Art und Weise mir den stage1-Tarball runtergeladen, und hab versucht das Teil zu installieren. Jetzt taucht aber in der Anleitung kein einziges Mal das Wort "Bootstrap" auf. Also hab ich meine 3-Jahre alte Anleitung vorgekramt, und siehe da, so hat's funktioniert. 

Stattdessen hab ich in der jetzigen Anleitung gefunden:

 *Quote:*   

> Make sure you download a stage3 tarball - installations using a stage1 or stage2 tarball are not supported anymore.

 

Irgendwie find ich das schade. Auch wenn sich über den Sinn von einem Bootstrap streiten läßt, aber mir hat das damals doch durchaus geholfen, ein paar grundlegende Sachen zu begreifen. Und irgendwie hab ich auch in Erinnerung, daß das mal zur ursprünglichen Philosophie von Gentoo gehörte, daß man das System wirklich Schritt für Schritt von Anfang an nach seinen eigenen Bedürfnissen aufbaut.

----------

## firefly

so schlecht ist eine stage3 installation auch wieder nicht. Und ich denke, das die stage3-archive nur das notwendigste(was auf jedem system installiert ist) drinn hat.

du kannst nachdem du das stage3 archiv entpackt  hast mit einem.

```
emerge binutils gcc glibc
```

um die toolchain an sich neu zubauen (bootstrap machte nichts anders)

und danach ein

```
emerge -e system
```

bzw. 

```
emerge -e world
```

nach sind alle pakete im stage3 archiv neugebaut worden und das toolchain an sich ist konsistent.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber irgendwie ist die Anleitung nicht mehr genau das, was ich vor 2 oder 3 Jahren zum Installieren benutzt hatte. 
> 
> Ich hab in gewohnter Art und Weise mir den stage1-Tarball runtergeladen, und hab versucht das Teil zu installieren. Jetzt taucht aber in der Anleitung kein einziges Mal das Wort "Bootstrap" auf.
> ...

 

Weiterlesen musv!

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap2__chap2_sect4

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn Sie daran interessiert sind eine Gentoo-Installation mit einem stage1- oder stage2-Tarball durchzuführen, lesen Sie bitte die Gentoo FAQ zu Wie installiere ich Gentoo mit einem stage1- oder stage2-Tarball?

 

In der FAQ steht nach wie vor, wie du vorzugehen hast. Aber das ganze wurde ausgelagert um Anfänger nicht unnötig zu verwirren (Gab hierzu auch schon massig Threads und DUP's. Einfach mal die Forensuche ankurbeln)

 *musv wrote:*   

> Irgendwie find ich das schade. Auch wenn sich über den Sinn von einem Bootstrap streiten läßt, aber mir hat das damals doch durchaus geholfen, ein paar grundlegende Sachen zu begreifen. Und irgendwie hab ich auch in Erinnerung, daß das mal zur ursprünglichen Philosophie von Gentoo gehörte, daß man das System wirklich Schritt für Schritt von Anfang an nach seinen eigenen Bedürfnissen aufbaut.

 

Ich seh dein Problem nicht?  :Embarassed: 

Die Anleitung ist doch immer noch da, jedoch einfach ausgelagert. Und ausser, dass du mehr Zeit beim System erstellen verbratest, bringt die Stage1 Installation nicht wirklich viel (Ausser du willst CHOST auf irgendwas setzen, was nicht als Stage3 zur Verfügung steht).

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## schmidicom

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Ich habe nun zum zweiten mal die Installation von Gentoo nicht hinbekommen...

 

Mach dir nichts daraus eBoy ich selbst war auch eher ein Neuling in Sachen Linux und habe ab dem 14 Versuch Gentoo zu installieren aufgehört zu zählen.   :Laughing: 

Dennoch habe ich es irgendwann geschafft und ich muss sagen ein so gut funktionierendes Linux hatte ich noch nie (auch wenn manche progs noch nicht fehlerfrei laufen, aber was soll's das kommt schon noch). Ausserdem ist es ein wahnsinns Gefühl sagen zu können: Ich habe mein Linux selbst gebaut!

Also nicht verzagen einfach immer wieder Probieren bis es klappt und Google,Wikipedia,Foren und HowTo's sind gute Hilfsmittel um sich über etwas schlau zu machen.

----------

## schotter

ich würd noch archlinux erwähnen. basiert zwar auf gentoo, hat aber kein portage, eine etwas andere config, etc. wobei die installation von archlinux richtig schlecht ist  :Smile: 

ich hab's nur schnell wo installiert, benutze es nicht. Also bitte keine Fragen  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

Also ich freunde mich gerade mit ArchLinux an und finde es immer besser.Binaries und Build-System,beides wird unterstützt.Pacman als Paketmanager ist schnell und zuverlässig.Aber das auch nur nebenbei.  :Wink: 

Ich habe eboy in einem anderen Gentooforum auch schon zu Arch geraten,hatte er wohl schon versucht und hatte nicht hingehauen.

----------

## eBoy

Sowohl vlos 1.3beta1 als auch Arch scheitern bereits bei der Installation bzw VOR der Installation...

Scheinbar wird nicht richtig von der InstallCD gebootet bzw. der Installer an sich wird durch einen Fehler beendet...

Ach ja  :Laughing: 

Gentoo läuft...

Tippfehler in der fstab. Diesen korregiert und dazu den funktionierenden Booteintrag, dann sieht das besser aus.

Aktuelles Problem:

ipw2200. Dieses Modul ist nicht installiert und lässt sich auch nicht mit emerge installieren. Der Versuch liefert eine Fehlermeldung (die ich wieder abtippen müsste...). Problem liegt scheinbar im Kernel. Dort müsste eine Funktion deaktiviert oder aktiviert werden. Müsste witzigerweise deaktiviert werden soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe...

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei IPW steht eigentlich fast alles dabei.

Wenn du weißt, welche Funktion es ist, dann schalt sie einfach ab  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## Schorchgrinder

eBoy:

ist den das modul auch als kernelmodul da ?

modprobe iwp2200 sollte ohne fehlermeldung gehen (bei mir so )

lsmod sollte es dann auflisten

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ipw2200                95788  0

```

wenn nicht musst du deinen Kernel überarbeiten 

ich kann nur die anleitungen für gentoo empfehlen .

bei mir geht der installer bei gentoo ,nur packt der mir zuviel zeug mit drauf ,deher beim boot gentoo nox

----------

## menphis

@eBoy

versuche doch mal kororaa linux auf gentoo basis. ist garnicht so schlecht das ding!

----------

## amne

 *schotter wrote:*   

> ich würd noch archlinux erwähnen. basiert zwar auf gentoo, hat aber kein portage, eine etwas andere config, etc. wobei die installation von archlinux richtig schlecht ist 

 

Inwiefern basiert es dann auf Gentoo?

Höre ich zum ersten Mal.

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aktuelles Problem:
> 
> ipw2200. Dieses Modul ist nicht installiert und lässt sich auch nicht mit emerge installieren. Der Versuch liefert eine Fehlermeldung (die ich wieder abtippen müsste...). Problem liegt scheinbar im Kernel. Dort müsste eine Funktion deaktiviert oder aktiviert werden. Müsste witzigerweise deaktiviert werden soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe...

 

Bitte beim Thema bleiben, und das war die Suche nach einer Distribution, nicht das aktuelle Problem des Tages.

Wenn du das Problem lösen willst, kopier dir die Fehlermeldung auf Diskette, USB-Stick, Lochkarte oder sonstwas - dann such danach im Forum und falls es noch keinen Thread dazu gibt, erstell bitte einen neuen. Prinzipiell muss man nur den Treiber im Kernel aktivieren und das wars.

----------

## eBoy

Ok, ok  :Smile: 

Mein Problem habe ich gelÃ¶st. Habe schonmal aus versehen im falschen Thema gepostet, da ich momentan sehr in Eile bin (kurz online, viel basteln und nebenbei noch arbeiten)...

Bei Arch stand was, dass es Gentoo basierend ist... kann mich aber auch tÃ¤uschen  :Exclamation: 

vlos 1.2.1 ist nicht schlecht, baut aber in der kostenlosen Version auf Gnome. vlos 1.3beta1 lÃ¤uft bei mir weder die DVD- noch die 2-CD-Version. Scheitert bereits beim Laden des Installers (bereits erwÃ¤hnt). DafÃ¼r kann man hier scheinbar zwischen kde und gnome wÃ¤hlen (hab es logischerweise noch nicht selbst gesehen *g*)

----------

## cryptosteve

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Bei Arch stand was, dass es Gentoo basierend ist... kann mich aber auch täuschen  

 

Ja, ich denke, da täuscht Du Dich. Arch hat einen Großteil seines Designs von CRUX-Linux übernommen.

----------

## eBoy

Ich denke das beseitigt alle Zweifen:

 *Quote:*   

>  Was ist Arch Linux?
> 
> Arch Linux ist eine i686-optimierte Linux-Distribution basierend auf Ideen von CRUX, einer von Per LidÃ©n entwickelten Distribution. 

 

Kommt aus der Wiki  :Wink: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Romses

Ansonsten fällt mir noch Kororaa ein

http://kororaa.org/

----------

## eBoy

Ich schau mir einiges mal an, werde aber auch meine (hoffentlich inzwischen) funktionierende Gentoo Installation mal genauer anschauen, sobald kde und einige Zusatzprogramme mal installiert sind...

----------

